# Son of Monsterpalooza LA,CA



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not to late! Tickets are still on sale for Son of Monsterpalooza in Los Angeles. The original Monsterpalooza happened earlier in the year and was a GREAT show, so to anyone that needs a little horror kick in the pants, come on down, you won't be disappointed! Have a horrific weekend and hope to see you there!
http://www.monsterpalooza.com/sonofmonsterpalooza/index.html
:xbones:


----------

